# DU Nov/Dec mag 2014



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Topic -Top 10 Retrievers - I know I have a POINTER - but 1st out of the blind - PIKE gets 2 the bird 1st -LOL - at least a HONERABLE mention - LOL - a great article 2 read - V=Versatile !!!!!!!!! just PIKE's opinion - LOL


----------

